#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

** 

 				               				              				            				           . **           				)           				              				.
 )            				           				            				           				  .  )              				            				             				  99            				 .  )  				              				  . )    )           				            				. * 2   *   *  .*      				          				   ,    :     				          				      .          				            				             				             				     :      				 -        
				-  
				-     
				 -  

				             				           				      . 
				          700  				             				           .  				           				      .  -   
				-  
				- 
				- 
				-
				- 
				- 
				- 

*.* 
 * .* 
-  
 *.*  				   (  = 1.189)
				-    
				-   
				-            				. ** .  				        4.3  46 %         500  (260 ) (  				  1400   760 )  *  .*   * .*  				          :-     -  -         - 				   				 -         *  .*  **.  				         				  8  : 10          				 10 : 50        **.  				  = - 117  ( - 470  )   				  = 179  (- 26 )  **   				.          **.  				           				95900    **.  				       .  **   				          				       				     .
   ** 
  ** 
  ** 

   							0.002
  20
   							 8   

  0.07
  700
   							     3:5        							   

  0.02
  200
  

  0.05
  500
  

  0.07
  700
  							            							   .

  0.10
  1000
  							          .


  				   :        				          .  				
 				 :        				 . 
 				   :       				    . 

  ** 
  ** 
  ** 
  ** 
  ** 
 ** 

   
 HCN
 0.94
 10   
 150     							/
 300   

   
 H2S
 1.18
 10 /20
 
 250    							/
 600   

  
 SO2
 2.21
 5   

 1000   

 
 Cl2
 2.45
 1    
 4   
 1000   

  
 CO
 0.97
 50   
 400   
 1000   

  
 CO2
 1.52
 5000   
 5 %
 10%

 
 CH4
 0.55
 90.000   




 ** 
*1-* 
    				  1.5         :   				
*  				  :*
      - 
				- 
				- 
*   				  :*
                				- 
         - 
         - 
         -     .
    				     10    (    				 )     15      				       . 
   				           				. 
 2-* *   				.
   				            				            				  . 
   				           				 . 
*3- 				     .* 
- 				       .
 *  				:*      				           				          				    :        				- 
				- 
				- 
				- 
				-  *-  				 :* 
   				           				     :        - 
				- 
				- 
				- 
				- 
				- 
				- 
				- 


				-  				           				      . 
** *   : *    				            				              				       .    				       :   				
 				-      -        -    				
 *  				 :* 
**        - 				  :           				 . 
				- 				  :          . 				
				- 				 :            				 . 
				- 				  :           				     . 
				- 				         . 
				              				             				 .   *  				    :* 
*-   				  : *     5 : 10  				      .     				             				     . -*     :*      (5)  				           				          . 				  * * 
* 				 -  :* 
 				     :    				
      - 				    . 				
     - 
     - 
     - 
     - 				   				  .
     -  				        .  				
     - 				    				 . 
 *  				-   :* 
  				           				             				    . 
 				          				     .  * 

*See More:

----------

